# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Energía solar por concentración

## aberroncho

El Rey Juan Carlos inauguró ayer en Fuentes de Andalucía (Sevilla) la primera planta comercial del mundo de energía solar por concentración, con receptor central de torre y sistema de almacenamiento en sales fundidas que le permite generar electricidad 24 horas al día. En la inauguración de la planta, denominada Gemasolar, el Rey estuvo acompañado por el príncipe heredero de Abu Dabi, el jeque Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan; del ministro de Industria, Turismo y Comercio, Miguel Sebastián, y del presidente de la Junta de Andalucía, José Antonio Griñán.

El Rey presidió el acto y posteriormente descubrió una placa conmemorativa junto al príncipe de Abu Dabi, ya que la empresa de energías renovables de ese país, Masdar, es uno de los dos impulsores junto al grupo español Sener.

Entre las innovaciones que incorpora la torre destacan un receptor de sales fundidas y un sistema de almacenamiento que permite a la planta solar seguir produciendo electricidad durante 15 horas sin necesitar sol, es decir, por la noche o con tiempo nublado.

El director técnico de Torresol Energy -promotora de la planta-, Santiago Arias, aseguró que se trata de la primera planta en el mundo que trabaja con sales a temperatura muy alta, de hasta 565 grados centígrados en el receptor de la torre, y la primera también con una capacidad de almacenamiento tan grande.

Con una potencia de 19.9 MW, es capaz de suministrar 110 GW por hora al año de energía limpia, y puede abastecer a 27.500 hogares, además de reducir en más de 30.000 toneladas las emisiones de CO2. El funcionamiento de la planta se basa en 2.650 heliostatos, -conjuntos de espejos-, distribuidos en anillos concéntricos alrededor de la torre receptora, dotados de sistema GPS individual que les permite aprovechar el mejor ángulo de los rayos solares para reflejarlos al receptor situado en la parte superior de la torre, de 140 metros de altura.

Las sales se emplean como fluido de absorción calórica, ya que circulan desde un tanque frío mediante bombeo hasta el receptor, donde se calientan y bajan al intercambiador para generar vapor de agua. En total, en el receptor se concentra una potencia que supone mil veces la luz del sol, lo que permite trabajar las 24 horas y suministrar electricidad cuando la demanda es mayor, cuando el sol cae.

OTRAS DOS PLANTAS El proyecto, financiado con 171 millones de euros, se completará a finales de año con otras dos plantas en San José del Valle (Cádiz) -Valle 1 y Valle 2- y supondrá un desembolso total de 940 millones que permitirán abastecer a 120.000 hogares durante el 2012.

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...on_668246.html

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buena noticia, lo único que me llama la atención es que necesitará agua para su funcionamiento. Y no dicen cuanta.

----------


## Luján

> Muy buena noticia, lo único que me llama la atención es que necesitará agua para su funcionamiento. Y no dicen cuanta.


Si el sistema está bien hecho, el agua debería ser recirculante, volviendo a depósitos en los que se enfríe para volver al intercambiador tras producir el movimiento de las turbinas. Lo que viene a ser un doble circuito cerrado como el de algunas nucleares.

Además, que el agua tarde menos en alcanzar el estado de vapor, facilitará que la presión del mismo sea más alta y, por tanto, aumente la capacidad de generación eléctrica, a la vez que el fluido de sales se enfría menos y por lo tanto mantiene más fácilmente su temperatura máxima, por lo que sería más fácil almacenar calor para producir electricidad en horas de baja insolación.

----------


## tescelma

Las plantas termosolares de torre de 50 MW necesitan 750.000 m3/año refrigeración híbrida húmeda y 4.000 a 6.000 horas de operación. En este caso, al ser de 19,9 MW, necesitarán menos.
El problema de estas plantas viene de las "sales" (Nitrato Sódico+Nitrato Potásico) que utilizan para el almacenamiento del "calor" y así funcionar 24 horas.

----------


## Galán

Que pena:

Supongo que sera la misma planta que este verano, en una visita al pueblo de la Campana vislumbre nada mas cojer el desvio de la A4 hacia la Campana, una torre impresionante con una luminiscencia impresionanta apleno dia, denoche aun mas espectacular, pregunte a mis compañeros y me comentaron que dicha planta era de nueva construcción y que pertenecia a un presidente de un equipo de balompie de la capital del reino??? lastima no llegarme ni seme ocurrio, pero es espectacular como digo la luz que desprende dicha torre.

Saludos foreros/as

----------

